# $131.00 DIY bow press



## 4 Fletch (Jan 25, 2014)

Sweet. Which trailer jack did you use?


----------



## blockzilla (Sep 28, 2018)

no trailer jack .... bought a 36"long 3/4" -6 acme threaded rod and 2 nuts ... ----very inexpensive .....

the handle, $12.69
acme rod, $12.99
. 2 nuts, $5.04
flange bearing assembly $10.90 

all brand new parts - $41.62 total ....
prices include shipping ... all came from EBAY

also :
steel from local welding shop.$40.00
scrap block of 1/2" aluminum for fingers $5.00
8-1/2" steel shaft collars $16.00
plastic-dip for fingers $7.00
brass knurled set screws $$11.00
paint $6.00
4 springs $4.00
grand total of $131.00 and I don't have to drive to a bow shop now to work on bows .....


----------



## Fourfingers (Jan 18, 2016)

Nice job. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbolstad81 (Dec 4, 2016)

Very nice bow press.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingolf (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice job.

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbuckdn (Sep 19, 2007)

Nice


----------



## Jkgts1 (Jun 22, 2018)

looks great


----------



## Pursuit5835 (Mar 4, 2018)

How did you mount the wheel and acme thread?


----------



## blockzilla (Sep 28, 2018)

I just drilled a hole in the wheel , and rod .. threaded the hole on the bottom half of the wheel and threaded a 1/4" socket head bolt thru the rod into the wheel .. then the spare nut screws on to the rod , up against the handle ...I figured it would be easier to remove a bolt if I ever needed to remove the handle ,than drive out a roll pin or equivalent ...


----------



## Boatman71 (Jul 16, 2013)

block,

What size was the square tubing if you don't mind? Large and small. The two that slide together.

Very nice job!

Thanks!


----------



## B.Hunter (May 4, 2009)

Sharp looking press. Hoosier ingenuity


----------



## blockzilla (Sep 28, 2018)

the square tubing is 2" -3/16" wall and 1 1/2"- 1/8" wall..... the main section and legs are all that is 2", the inner sliding tube and both of the finger support tubes are 1 1/2" .... both of the main tubes are 30" long ... , the finger support tubes are 6" and 7 5/8" long ..

just a few evenings after work with the welder and it was done .... glad I did it ... it will come in handy with 6 bows ..lol 

draw board is next ...


----------



## Boatman71 (Jul 16, 2013)

blockzilla said:


> the square tubing is 2" -3/16" wall and 1 1/2"- 1/8" wall..... the main section and legs are all that is 2", the inner sliding tube and both of the finger support tubes are 1 1/2" .... both of the main tubes are 30" long ... , the finger support tubes are 6" and 7 5/8" long ..
> 
> just a few evenings after work with the welder and it was done .... glad I did it ... it will come in handy with 6 bows ..lol
> 
> draw board is next ...


Ok thank you! I have been wanting to build something like that, just was not sure about the sliding portion, if it would be too sloppy inside the larger tube.. I have access to everything needed (within reason) as far as material, and can purchase the other parts through McMaster Carr. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## blockzilla (Sep 28, 2018)

the fit inside the large tube isn't a tight fit ... I couldn't find any 1 .75 tube ... I followed the guides of several different people on here who built presses , and we all had to plug weld a piece of metal inside the end to make the fit tight .... (do it on 2 sides ...) just decide how tight you want it to fit , I believe the pieces I used were about 4 inches long and almost 1/8" thick ...1 guy used teflon , but I used steel .. trial and error , ... good luck


and don't forget , after you have moved the sliding tube end over and up a touch with the shims .... move the plate you welded on there to bolt the bearing carrier to , over and up the same amount to keep the rod perfectly straight ..... 

as far as welding the 3/4" -6 nut into the end of the 1 1/2" tube ,(end closest to the hand wheel) , you can just grind down 2 flats a little and it will fit nicely in the tube for welding ...


and ALL the parts I bought off EBAY were cheaper than McMaster-Carr , I always use MC , I have a rotating account with them .. but money is better in my pocket than theirs ,,..


----------



## blockzilla (Sep 28, 2018)

delete


----------



## Boatman71 (Jul 16, 2013)

Which size rod did you use? I see McMaster has a 4 ft piece of ½" for 12.00. May go with a 6 ft piece and cut it down as needed - just in case.

Appreciate it!


----------



## blockzilla (Sep 28, 2018)

3/4” -6 rod , mine was 36” , I cut it down to 30” .. here’s the items I used ...






. I ordered 2 nuts... they were less than $3 each...


----------



## Boatman71 (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks for the help!!!


----------



## AlanCoderre (Mar 18, 2014)

I really want to make one of these but I have no idea where to get the fingers made up or how to put them together


----------



## jaburton (Feb 2, 2015)

Looks good!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MandK (Jul 29, 2013)

Great job!


----------



## ezmethod (Dec 18, 2016)

That looks sweet.. excellent job man!!!

Sent from my MHA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## survivalistd (Jun 26, 2017)

Great job making that. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

nice


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

Looks great. 
I gathered all the materials (tubing /acme rod / acme nuts / handle / etc) a long time ago, because I just couldn't justify the cost of an LCA when I have a good idea about how much the materials to make one cost, but I never got around to putting it together.. actually I forgot I had the parts so hopefully this will motivate me.

How does it press with the 6 thread pitch? I was concerned mine may be too steep and take more effort to turn than planned.


----------



## blockzilla (Sep 28, 2018)

well , I have only pressed my 70 lb Elite so far , but it didn't take much effort ...and I don't get in any hurry when doing it ... if less effort was desired , a larger diameter hand wheel would do the trick I guess


----------



## Rob5589 (Apr 28, 2013)

Great looking press. Just another reason I need a welder.


----------



## bbolstad81 (Dec 4, 2016)

Thanks for the material list.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowhunt (Nov 1, 2018)

That looks very nice. Thanks


----------



## jindermuehle (Apr 5, 2018)

great looking press, I will be working on my own diy soon.


----------



## Allen cox (Dec 29, 2018)

Great looking maching work on the fingers, did u draw them up also, I been maching many years and that is good work


----------



## blockzilla (Sep 28, 2018)

Allen cox said:


> Great looking maching work on the fingers, did u draw them up also, I been maching many years and that is good work



just sprayed a plate with Dykem , scribed out the desired shape , stacked 4 pieces in the mill vise and started cutting .. I don't have a CNC mill , just a manual 9x48 ... so I do it the 
'old fashioned" way ....


----------



## redlab (Aug 6, 2011)

I would love to build one of these but don't know where to start ! Do you have a step by step instruction sheet that you followed or you just wing it ?
Would like it if you shared !


----------



## escorza88 (Oct 14, 2012)

How can one add "support arms" to the press? Once on the press the bow is held by the limb tips only.


----------



## blockzilla (Sep 28, 2018)

redlab said:


> I would love to build one of these but don't know where to start ! Do you have a step by step instruction sheet that you followed or you just wing it ?
> Would like it if you shared !


just wing it ... pretty simple really ... do you have a welder ?, thats about the only thing necessary thats not a basic hand tool....there are probably some build directions on here somewhere if you do a search , ... PM me your phone number and I'll help you out ...the fingers were the slowest part , but theres a guy on eBay selling some right now .....


----------



## tpagel (Aug 13, 2017)

Very cool press thanks for posting it.

Sent from my SM-J327V using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidBLingo (Nov 24, 2008)

Tagged


----------



## bassguy (Jan 22, 2019)

Well done!


----------



## blockzilla (Sep 28, 2018)

Redlab, let me know when you get the info....and if its clear as mud ....


----------



## Russo (Jan 1, 2014)

Very nice. Good build.


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

How much space do you leave between the bottom of the fingers and the tubing they mount to? Im sure there is a sweet spot for adjustment.


----------



## lukeblatt2 (Jan 7, 2018)

Awesome idea! I might have


----------



## blockzilla (Sep 28, 2018)

crankn101 said:


> How much space do you leave between the bottom of the fingers and the tubing they mount to? Im sure there is a sweet spot for adjustment.



I left 1/8" ... thats plenty


----------



## redlab (Aug 6, 2011)

blockzilla said:


> Redlab, let me know when you get the info....and if its clear as mud ....


Will do buddy and thanks for the info ! I just ordered all the stuff off Ebay ! Thanks for all your help !!


----------



## Mean green 79 (Nov 29, 2016)

Can we get a picture of the top of the plate that holds the fingers.just wondering how much you drilled the plate for adjusting the fingers.1/4 inch pin holes.


----------



## blockzilla (Sep 28, 2018)

Mean green 79 said:


> Can we get a picture of the top of the plate that holds the fingers.just wondering how much you drilled the plate for adjusting the fingers.1/4 inch pin holes.



there are no holes in the plate the fingers set over ... the fingers have the adjustment screws in them


----------



## rabada52546 (Jan 28, 2019)

Nice job.


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

blockzilla said:


> I left 1/8" ... thats plenty


 Thanks man


----------



## Wackmasterr (Apr 1, 2014)

Where did you put your acme nuts to make the actually pressing motion? I have my square tubing cut out and I am scratching me head thinking about where I need to weld the nuts. Thanks!


----------



## blockzilla (Sep 28, 2018)

You weld the nut into the end of the 1 1/2” square tube,( the end that inserts into the 2” tube) ,,,, grind a couple sides of the nut down till it fits tight into the tubing and get it straight, then weld it in.... pm me 
if you have any questions or would like some rough directions... I can send you ...


----------



## Dozer999 (Jan 8, 2019)

Awesome press! Gotta save this post for later n build one.


----------



## DavidBLingo (Nov 24, 2008)

PM sent.


----------



## Xbustax (Jan 14, 2019)

Nice will have to try this out


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Looks really good thanks for sharing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thedaddy (Dec 30, 2018)

does your threaded rod flop around at all from only being in one nut on the end and just floating in tubing on other?

also just drill out crank wheel and use set screw to hold it right?


----------



## blockzilla (Sep 28, 2018)

no the threaded rod goes in the nut , in the end of the 1 1/2" tubing and then it goes thru the 2" tubing all the way down to the (set screwed) collar inside the 2" tube , then thru the flange bearing , then thru the handle ... its a 3/4" diameter acme threaded rod , there is no flop to it .... send me that mailing address and I'll hook you up with some paperwork I drew up to help .... I drilled out the crank wheel to fit tight on the 3/4" acme rod , left enough sticking thru the crank wheel to put the acme nut on ... and then drilled a hole thru the handle and rod any ran a 1/4" socket head bolt thru both to hold the handle to the wheel....


remember the 3/4" nut is welded in the end of the 1 1/2" tube that is closet to the crank wheel ..(not on the far end) ....


----------



## KineKilla (Jul 30, 2018)

I have all parts except for the handle (coming via slow boat from Hong Kong or something) and have a general idea of how to build this bad boy.

Your last post mentioned a set screwed collar inside the bearing flange end of the larger pipe. What purpose does the collar serve? I planned to go straight from the welded nut in the end of the 1.5” throug the bearing flange at the end of the 2” then through the handle.


----------



## Thedaddy (Dec 30, 2018)

I believe you need that collar or the threaded rod will try to screw or slide out of the 2" toward the wheel instead of turning in and out. But I'm not Positive in that just thinking.


----------



## blockzilla (Sep 28, 2018)

Thedaddy said:


> I believe you need that collar or the threaded rod will try to screw or slide out of the 2" toward the wheel instead of turning in and out. But I'm not Positive in that just thinking.


That is 100% correct.... you weld a plate on the handle end of the 2” tubing , this plate will have the 4 bolt holes to bolt the flange bearing too . AND a 1” hole in the center for the rod to go through... after you decide how much rod you need sticking out of your flange bearing , your handle AN your other 3/4 acme nut... take a measurement /add 1/4” for the thickness of the plate.. now pull the rod out the end of the tubing..place the 3/4” locking collar on the rod , tighten it down, then stick rod back in the 2” tube from the end opposite the handle and push it in all the way till the collar is up against the back of the plate, with the shaft sticking though the flange bearing, leave just enough slack to keep it from binding and tighten the set screws in the flange bearing... that way your rod can’t move either direction , so the 1 1/2” tube has to move in and out of the 2” tube when you turn the handle.. hope that makes sense


----------



## blockzilla (Sep 28, 2018)

I have pressed bows probably 30-40 times so far and it works GREAT .. I also now have a drawboard setup for it... gonna be down for a bit with a surgical repair of the elbow in a few days . But I should be able to keep updated on questions.. more pics to come when I can


----------



## KineKilla (Jul 30, 2018)

Makes sense, thanks. I had a different plan in mind to keep the rod from moving but since I don’t have all of the parts yet hadn’t done any R&D.

The rod won’t thread in and out of the flange bearing will it? Could you tack weld the rod to the bearing itself to keep it from moving in and out?

So it has no choice but to spin and not thread or unthread as it were...


----------



## blockzilla (Sep 28, 2018)

I suppose you could tack weld the rod to the bearing , but you would never be able to grease the rod in the future, or replace the rod / bearing etc etc .. locking collars are only $2.00, so doing it that way was a no brainer , and I can take it all apart easily ...if ever needed ...


----------



## Thedaddy (Dec 30, 2018)

just getting back into bows again my last one was about 15 yrs old so trying to keep up with this but i was watching a video on last chance bow press and in one of the shots it showed one of the press fingers was straight on the end not curved?? why is this and anyone know for what bows would require this?
is this something i should have on hand to go with the regular curved fingers?

now just need to find some of these pesky fingers at a decent price lol
or a pattern but not really wanting to make those though.


----------



## Thedaddy (Dec 30, 2018)

blockzilla, could you just weld in the rod in the center going through the press fingers , instead of using the inner 4 shaft collars?just curious.
thanks again for everything hope your surgery goes well.


----------



## KineKilla (Jul 30, 2018)

Thedaddy said:


> just getting back into bows again my last one was about 15 yrs old so trying to keep up with this but i was watching a video on last chance bow press and in one of the shots it showed one of the press fingers was straight on the end not curved?? why is this and anyone know for what bows would require this?
> is this something i should have on hand to go with the regular curved fingers?
> 
> now just need to find some of these pesky fingers at a decent price lol
> or a pattern but not really wanting to make those though.


The straight fingers are used on bows that have limb or string stops on the cams that would otherwise interfere with the press.

I finally found fingers on eBay. I contacted every shop in my area and prices ranged from $96 a set to over $400 a set. Paid $60 on eBay and they will work fine.


----------



## blockzilla (Sep 28, 2018)

You can weld the finger rod to the upright it goes through , but keep the weld small so you don’t keep the fingers too far apart.. personally I just made the hole in my upright a few thou smaller than the rod , heated it up with a torch and inserted the rod... after it cooled , no need to weld .. it’s not gonna move... in my pics showing all the collars on the fingers , none are to hold the rod into position, when the collars are on the inside it was to space the fingers far apart for the new Mathews split limb bows , they are wide..


----------



## blockzilla (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## blockzilla (Sep 28, 2018)

[HR][/HR]














Tried to show the shims in the top and back of the 2” tube , to make the 1 1/2” tube fit the bigger tube , to take up the slop


----------



## blockzilla (Sep 28, 2018)

Some have used Teflon shims but I didn’t know how to keep the in there .. epoxy maybe?


----------



## blockzilla (Sep 28, 2018)

I like to keep mine mounted on my bench with the rotisserie pipe on the back so I can just loosen up the handle and position in anyway I want, even straight down towards the floor where it is out-of-the-way


----------



## blockzilla (Sep 28, 2018)

Here is mine swung down out of the way so I can use my bench and bow vise







And here are a couple pictures of the draw board I made for it that slips in the end of the finger tubes and clips in place with the pins




















I hope these photos help, sorry about them being rotated sideways in a lot of the pictures, I’m not sure how to correct that, I’m not as computer savvy as the younger generation is


----------



## blockzilla (Sep 28, 2018)

that is a $29.99 -600lb boat hand winch from Academy Sports .... it slides into the press on pieces of 1 1/4" square tube...and is held in place with 1/4" by 2 1/2" quick hitch pins ....(when you drill the holes , if you make them the same on both ends , you can swap the winch and post for left hand bows or to see the mod side or draw stop side etc..) the winch is raised up some with an extra piece above the one that slides in ... by elevating the jack , it makes the bow draw back perfectly vertical ... if you mount it the same height as the riser end , the top of the bow wants to lean back when its drawn .. think about it , when you draw your bow , your anchor on your face is several inches above your hand ... the other end is a 1/2" x 12" long schedule 80 gas pipe nipple with a cap on one end and the other end welded inside the 1 1/4" square tube... with a large washer welded to the square tube as well ... the tube is dipped 5 times in Plasti-dip so its soft and rubbery and won't mar your bow handle ... ( you'll have Plasti Dip left after you dip the top parts of your fingers 4 times ...) Plastic Dip is cheap and works great ... get your turnbuckle , your quick pins and your snaps to hook on the string , and you now have about $35.00- $38.00 in your whole draw board ...


----------



## Pauk109 (Jan 25, 2019)

Very nice work. &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## KineKilla (Jul 30, 2018)

The final part (handle wheel) I was waiting on finally showed up yesterday. Unfortunately I must have ordered the wrong diameter so now the search continues for a new one with a 5-6” diameter.


----------



## Thedaddy (Dec 30, 2018)

i ordered this one hoping its not to big, havent received it yet, im on the prowl for fingers now


----------



## Thedaddy (Dec 30, 2018)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-17-5mm-x-200mm-3-Spoke-Hand-Wheel-w-Revolving-Handle/351003522476


----------



## blockzilla (Sep 28, 2018)

that should work great .... thats about 7 3/4" dia. by 11/16" hole. size ... just drill it out a tad ...rather be big than too small... bigger turns easier ... that one will work good... as long as you don't shim your big tube too tight on the little one it will crank really easily ... look for finders on eBay... use the ones that look like the ones I made for mine,,... theres a guy that sells them, if he runs out he'll make more


I am sitting here in a sling , can't go to work, eating pain pills , so if anyone has a question gimme a call... 812-381-4038 .... 9 am-9 pm eastern time is ok


----------



## mx522xtreme (Jun 1, 2018)

Nice build. Still debating on building my own or not. Keep up the good work and thanks for sharing.


----------



## BornToHunt. (Dec 11, 2013)

I like it! Will be tig welding one up here shortly


----------



## Dschwan (Feb 1, 2019)

that really turned out nice.


----------



## Russ87 (Jan 9, 2015)

very nicely made


----------



## X.bushman.x (Jan 19, 2019)

That's sweet!


----------



## nkmatt222 (Feb 20, 2015)

following


----------



## mattjaco1 (Jan 30, 2019)

Nice! im planning mine


----------



## Jamie10 (Oct 13, 2013)

Nice


----------



## DadOf3Girls (Dec 4, 2018)

Thats a nice looking press. Wow.


----------



## donserbo (Jan 27, 2018)

Nice workmanship


----------



## JShawg (Feb 4, 2019)

Nice work.
Ive been wanting to take this project on as well.


----------



## MIOHIOBUCKS (Jan 14, 2019)

I think its cool but over my skill level


----------



## Dltemple84 (Jan 4, 2017)

very neat


----------



## KineKilla (Jul 30, 2018)

Semi completed mine last night. Still need to figure out how best to attach the handwheel and keep it from rotating.

Also have to Plasti-Dip the fingers, grind/pretty up some welds and get a coat of paint on it. My weld didn’t hold on the rotisserie mount set screw so I’ll have to re-do that as well. May just drill a hole at 90 and 45 and use a pin...

Just odds, ends and fine tuning.


----------



## jpiszc37 (Jan 11, 2019)

This is great!


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

nestly said:


> Looks great.
> I gathered all the materials (tubing /acme rod / acme nuts / handle / etc) a long time ago, because I just couldn't justify the cost of an LCA when I have a good idea about how much the materials to make one cost, but I never got around to putting it together.. actually I forgot I had the parts so hopefully this will motivate me.
> 
> How does it press with the 6 thread pitch? I was concerned mine may be too steep and take more effort to turn than planned.


This thread did motivate me. About a year and a half ago I started my press..all parts cut and ready to assemble. Been sitting since because I don't have a welder and I wanted to do it all myself and I kinda forgot about it. Ive got access to a welder today hopefully by tonight I'll have a press!?

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## Nate_IN (Jul 10, 2017)

looks good!


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

Just got it together tonight. Typical 4 ton trailer jack press with a cool mount. I made a wall mount that will allow it rotate on two axis and a bench mount that will rotate on three axis. The main body of the bench mount will also separate from the actual mount and attach to a receiver hitch mount and a floor stand (neither are completed yet) now just gotta figure out the paint









Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## Tannergill.93 (Jan 20, 2019)

Very nice!


----------



## fishsticker2212 (May 1, 2012)

blockzilla said:


> just wing it ... pretty simple really ... do you have a welder ?, thats about the only thing necessary thats not a basic hand tool....there are probably some build directions on here somewhere if you do a search , ... PM me your phone number and I'll help you out ...the fingers were the slowest part , but theres a guy on eBay selling some right now .....


Do you have a link to the ones on eBay?


----------



## blockzilla (Sep 28, 2018)

looks good man ...


----------



## blockzilla (Sep 28, 2018)

KineKilla said:


> Semi completed mine last night. Still need to figure out how best to attach the handwheel and keep it from rotating.
> 
> .



I drilled though the hand wheel hub/through the center rod and out the bottom of the hub... then I tapped the bottom half of the hub, so I could screw a grade 5/ or 8 1/4" bolt through it all ...


----------



## Airbornebear (Feb 2, 2019)

Well done! Looks like some good work.


----------



## Bambamford14 (Jul 27, 2016)

Looks clean great job


----------



## Joshingunow (Jul 29, 2015)

Like the break down of parts thanks


----------



## rawhammer01 (Jan 10, 2019)

nice


----------



## fenton2005 (Feb 11, 2015)

Nice job!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psiAddict (Jan 10, 2017)

looks great!


----------



## cmac_attack (Sep 15, 2010)

That is a sweet rig. well done!


----------



## Briangsxr1000 (Feb 18, 2019)

Well done! If you ever decide to make more I would definitely be a customer.


----------



## two4one (Jul 21, 2015)

Nice


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

How much travel does it have? Shortest to longest bow it will handle? 

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## BIGXHUNTER (Jun 30, 2011)

Looks good


----------



## hunterNM (Jul 2, 2014)

way cool


----------



## blockzilla (Sep 28, 2018)

leoncrandall74 said:


> How much travel does it have? Shortest to longest bow it will handle?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk






24"-40"


----------



## Brian.kimminau (Feb 6, 2019)

blockzilla said:


> View attachment 6732321
> View attachment 6732323
> View attachment 6732327
> View attachment 6732331


I got my press done up last night. How much adjustment do your fingers have mounted at that height, from this picture it looks like there is very little? I mounted the rod on mine higher to provide more travel but of course the fingers just fall forward so I am coming up with an idea of how to spring load them into the upright position. Do yours just rest on the front/bottom of the finger until you get a bow in there?


----------



## bjw12 (Dec 29, 2018)

*internal pictures*



blockzilla said:


> no trailer jack .... bought a 36"long 3/4" -6 acme threaded rod and 2 nuts ... ----very inexpensive .....
> 
> the handle, $12.69
> acme rod, $12.99
> ...



Very Very nice set up. do you have an pictures of the internals??


----------



## bow-hunter23 (Jan 11, 2011)

I have one looks exactly like that


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

Brian.kimminau said:


> I got my press done up last night. How much adjustment do your fingers have mounted at that height, from this picture it looks like there is very little? I mounted the rod on mine higher to provide more travel but of course the fingers just fall forward so I am coming up with an idea of how to spring load them into the upright position. Do yours just rest on the front/bottom of the finger until you get a bow in there?


I've seen people use springs before. I just completed my press this weekend and tried to find some for mine that would work but no luck. so I did the next best thing...a latch eyelet, a little electrical connector and a piece of peep sight tubing lol









Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian.kimminau (Feb 6, 2019)

leoncrandall74 said:


> I've seen people use springs before. I just completed my press this weekend and tried to find some for mine that would work but no luck. so I did the next best thing...a latch eyelet, a little electrical connector and a piece of peep sight tubing lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. After a quick trip to Home Depot this morning, I settled on this.
More pictures to follow.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

Brian.kimminau said:


> Nice. After a quick trip to Home Depot this morning, I settled on this.
> More pictures to follow.
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice I look forward to seeing more pics and any details on the build. I love all the creativity on these DIY projects. I also like the taller fingers on your press, I don't know how many times I've seen people bump the cam on the block between the fingers I cringe every time.. I actually plasti-dipped that block on my press for that reason

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## Mbrazier (Sep 9, 2014)

i like this idea better than most of the diy press you see


----------



## Quickstick_28 (Aug 22, 2016)

Nice


----------



## Hparmer (Dec 23, 2018)

Awesome set up.


----------



## Thedaddy (Dec 30, 2018)

Blockzilla why did you drill a 1" hole In plate behind bearing? Just for play for the rod passing through,? You didn't slide the shaft collar through it right.


----------



## vtaflyer (Feb 23, 2019)

Added to my to-do list. Very nice.


----------



## traveler889 (Jan 3, 2019)

I know this is a fairly cold thread, but does anyone know if you can buy the fingers?


----------



## 208Idaho (Feb 6, 2019)

Hell of a project, nice work


----------



## Porthos (Oct 21, 2018)

cool


----------



## blockzilla (Sep 28, 2018)

[QUOTE How much adjustment do your fingers have mounted at that height, from this picture it looks like there is very little? Do yours just rest on the front/bottom of the finger until you get a bow in there?[/QUOTE]

mine fall forward very little , thats the reason I only left 1/8" under the fingers ....


----------



## blockzilla (Sep 28, 2018)

Thedaddy said:


> Blockzilla why did you drill a 1" hole In plate behind bearing? Just for play for the rod passing through,? You didn't slide the shaft collar through it right.



yes , just for play ...... the collar is much larger and won't go through ....


----------



## Colsonk (Nov 2, 2018)

Anyone have the name of the seller on eBay for the press fingers? Or maybe a link? The fingers are the only part at this point keeping my from building my own press. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pool (Feb 27, 2014)

Great job!


----------



## fenton2005 (Feb 11, 2015)

Nice work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Good thread. Lots of information for those that don't have a press.


----------



## 70oldsracer (Oct 25, 2010)

Very nice press. If guys are looking for an easy build, they can also use a trailer jack. You still have to weld on pieces of tubing to mount the fingers, but you don't have to worry about the internals of the press. 
https://www.harborfreight.com/3500-lb-capacity-drop-leg-trailer-jack-3961.html


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

70oldsracer said:


> Very nice press. If guys are looking for an easy build, they can also use a trailer jack. You still have to weld on pieces of tubing to mount the fingers, but you don't have to worry about the internals of the press.
> https://www.harborfreight.com/3500-lb-capacity-drop-leg-trailer-jack-3961.html


This is the jack I used, 8000# with the end crank. It has 3/4" acme rod and very tight tolerance in the tubes so no shimming was necessary. 
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/163183416285

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## 70oldsracer (Oct 25, 2010)

leoncrandall74 said:


> This is the jack I used, 8000# with the end crank. It has 3/4" acme rod and very tight tolerance in the tubes so no shimming was necessary.
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/163183416285
> 
> Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


That looks like a great jack to start with, especially since it has the crank on the end. I had to modify mine to use a wheel on the end of the jack.


----------



## EricTreb (Sep 3, 2014)

Great Job


----------



## Waltonzl88 (Feb 28, 2019)

Looks awesome great job!


----------



## timmyd2 (Mar 10, 2019)

looking hard at this idea. Need to make one


----------



## Peyton-11 (Dec 25, 2017)

nice!


----------



## FinestKind (Mar 14, 2019)

That looks awesome. Nice work.


----------



## BrandonB85 (Mar 17, 2019)

genius. Looks professional


----------



## Thedaddy (Dec 30, 2018)

well took me alot longer than i had planned, but had somethings to do in between. a huge thank you to blockzilla for the pics, questions, and plans. thanks again for the help.
put the legs on the back of the gray one to make easier to be removable and adjustable, also i figured would be fine as they are not as wide as crank wheel so shouldnt be in the way as has to be out far enough for wheel to clear bench anyway. but most likely will be used on the rotisserie instead. still have a few touch ups, and messing with the draw attachment


----------



## Colsonk (Nov 2, 2018)

Thedaddy said:


> View attachment 6788143
> View attachment 6788145
> View attachment 6788147
> 
> ...


Looks great man...I’m finishing mine up and need to get a larger diameter hand wheel or a crank handle. Mine is only like 4” diameter and i just don’t think it will cut it. It works but pressing the bow gets a little tough. Do you have a link to where you got yours? Most places want an arm and a leg $$ for hand wheels.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveyboy101 (Dec 26, 2018)

Very Nice I need to learn how to weld !!!!!


----------



## Thedaddy (Dec 30, 2018)

it was a 200mm diameter on ebay i just checked its out of stock so no link just redirects to similar. metal like yours would be nice but lot of turns i imagine


----------



## Lygris (Mar 26, 2019)

awesome!


----------



## SUFFERTHEJOY777 (Mar 26, 2019)

Looks very nice!


----------



## LCguy (Jan 17, 2019)

Very nice


----------



## hedgehog23 (Feb 24, 2014)

Colsonk said:


> Looks great man...I’m finishing mine up and need to get a larger diameter hand wheel or a crank handle. Mine is only like 4” diameter and i just don’t think it will cut it. It works but pressing the bow gets a little tough. Do you have a link to where you got yours? Most places want an arm and a leg $$ for hand wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are your fingers reversible?

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Colsonk (Nov 2, 2018)

hedgehog23 said:


> are your fingers reversible?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


Yes they are. The outboard set if flipped are for draw stop bows. They basically have the hook at the top rounded off. The inner fingers are just the same on both sides. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blockzilla (Sep 28, 2018)

Presses look great Daddy, glad I could help....feel free to copy those blueprints and instructions and share with others as you desire...


----------



## EricRogers (Mar 29, 2019)

Making one very similar to this! Looks Good


----------



## dennis77pr (Feb 10, 2019)

Wow. Looks really solid and much less $$$ than buying one. Well done.


----------



## BobbyBouche (Sep 14, 2016)

I would appreciate a copy! If someone will pm me I'll send my email.
Thanks Guys/Gals


----------



## 70oldsracer (Oct 25, 2010)

Colsonk said:


> Looks great man...I’m finishing mine up and need to get a larger diameter hand wheel or a crank handle. Mine is only like 4” diameter and i just don’t think it will cut it. It works but pressing the bow gets a little tough. Do you have a link to where you got yours? Most places want an arm and a leg $$ for hand wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


https://www.grizzly.com/products/Grizzly-Cast-Iron-Handwheel-8-/H3190
Here is the wheel I used.


----------



## Colsonk (Nov 2, 2018)

70oldsracer said:


> https://www.grizzly.com/products/Grizzly-Cast-Iron-Handwheel-8-/H3190
> Here is the wheel I used.


Thank you sir. I actually just found that one a few days ago....looks like it is exactly what I need 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ncshealey (Aug 29, 2017)

pretty work


----------



## Codyflying (Jul 24, 2017)

very nice


----------



## Thedaddy (Dec 30, 2018)

bobbybouche, i can send them i forgot to grab them again last night try to get tonight for you.


----------



## blockzilla (Sep 28, 2018)

*thanks*

thanks daddy , i sent you my last copy ...


----------



## NatureFriend (Jul 19, 2018)

Great job guys! Those are some good looking presses.


----------



## siskiyou (Apr 4, 2013)

Makes a guy wish he had machinist skills. Excellent work!


----------



## andegreg (Apr 27, 2015)

Very nice


----------



## Coastelk_90 (Jul 27, 2015)

Nice job. Did you make the fingers or buy them? And is it difficult to hold the bow in there while you tighten it?


----------



## blockzilla (Sep 28, 2018)

yes I made my fingers on my mill ..... I can hold the bow easily in position ...with 1 hand and start the wheel with the other ...


----------



## nato300 (Jan 24, 2016)

Nice work


----------



## Thunderer (Jan 2, 2019)

Impressive. This is inspiring me to build one.


----------



## Cravecrate (Oct 7, 2013)

Now i have an excuse to get a welder!


----------



## Buck'NRut (Mar 27, 2008)

Nice work


----------



## rezdog (Jul 18, 2016)

very nice


----------



## Smck (Jan 6, 2014)

Awesome


----------



## Girvin13 (Nov 10, 2017)

Block and Daddy, would you guys mind sending me some plans or any info you have? You guys have inspired me to start on my press. Thanks


----------



## southern.draw (Mar 12, 2019)

That's awesome! I wish I could weld.. Just out of curiosity, how long did it take you?


----------



## blockzilla (Sep 28, 2018)

Girvin13 said:


> Block and Daddy, would you guys mind sending me some plans or any info you have? You guys have inspired me to start on my press. Thanks


Girvin , I sent out copies of my plans/instructions to several people , and didn't keep a set for myself .. maybe someone on here that has a set will make you a copy ...


----------



## blockzilla (Sep 28, 2018)

southern.draw said:


> That's awesome! I wish I could weld.. Just out of curiosity, how long did it take you?


3 evenings after work ....


----------



## Egessner (Apr 22, 2019)

Good job that’s exactly what I’ve been looking at building?


----------



## Egessner (Apr 22, 2019)

Did you just free hand the fingers or get a template


----------



## dprocter (Apr 7, 2019)

Great set up!


----------



## blockzilla (Sep 28, 2018)

Egessner said:


> Did you just free hand the fingers or get a template



I just looked at some existing bow press fingers, and used that basic design , (sprayed a piece of aluminum with Dykem and scratched the design on it) ... then stacked 6 pieces and cut them all out at once ....


----------



## Canis Latrans (May 16, 2013)

This is pretty awesome. Cheap way to do it.


----------



## bvfd458 (Jun 16, 2017)

Great Job!


----------



## BlwnGazkit (Oct 9, 2012)

Admittedly I haven't read the whole thread; how did you make the fingers?

ETA: I was way to lazy, found the info I think


----------



## CBSimco (May 19, 2013)

pretty cool


----------



## blockzilla (Sep 28, 2018)

thanks


----------



## stonewall1 (Oct 21, 2016)

This is great. Thanks for sharing! Anyone who has a copy of the plans and doesn't mind sharing with me, I would really appreciate it.

also, did anyone have a link on where i might be able to just buy the fingers? I'm completely ignorant on machining and would probably be better off just buying that part ready to go.

thanks!


----------



## dflag888 (Aug 11, 2015)

DIY is he best way to go


----------



## yvedel65 (May 10, 2019)

Great job!


----------



## mgalarza (Aug 27, 2014)

nice press


----------



## HuntingMan1983 (Feb 25, 2019)

Cool


----------



## BehindTheString (Oct 1, 2014)

That's awesome! Interested in making one for a fellow archer LOL


----------



## ricky530 (Aug 27, 2014)

Great Idea and Build.


----------



## Danmielke (May 27, 2019)

Nice


----------



## browntd (Nov 27, 2017)

nice job!


----------



## MOfurMOfeather (Jul 13, 2018)

blockzilla said:


> no trailer jack .... bought a 36"long 3/4" -6 acme threaded rod and 2 nuts ... ----very inexpensive .....
> 
> the handle, $12.69
> acme rod, $12.99
> ...


This is awesome... :hello2:


----------



## keep_hunting_ca (Oct 3, 2017)

Looks good, I'm just getting into bow tuning and I will have to make one of these.


----------



## Billie338Rum (Jun 23, 2019)

great job


----------



## Jimbo876 (Sep 27, 2009)

Nice


----------



## apsudderth (Jun 14, 2019)

That’s awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Devious303 (Feb 10, 2017)

Great job


----------



## kenklimo (Jun 11, 2012)

Looks Great


----------



## cshelton575 (Jul 7, 2019)

great work


----------



## JakeRV (Jun 6, 2019)

looks great


----------



## droptinez (Aug 3, 2015)

thanks


----------



## Martin Chemnitz (Jul 11, 2019)

Nice job


----------



## hunter.t (Oct 4, 2019)

Would you mind sending me a copy of the plans for this? I would really appreciate it.


----------



## Jcsrookie (Feb 11, 2020)

Yes. If there are plans available would love to have them. Willing to offer cash


----------



## gmcmachz (Feb 10, 2020)

Very Nice


----------



## mrobin30 (Feb 3, 2020)

Nice


----------



## Aspencer1982 (Aug 28, 2019)

Great info


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Friedfifo (Dec 29, 2019)

Well done


----------



## dylanthomsen12 (Mar 13, 2020)

Do you have any pictures of your wheel assembly before you put it all together?


----------



## azwells (Dec 27, 2019)

great idea. i had heard theres a blueprint somewhere on here. Anyone out there that machines that put together a finger kit? I'll buy


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

azwells said:


> great idea. i had heard theres a blueprint somewhere on here. Anyone out there that machines that put together a finger kit? I'll buy


Contact 92Safari.


----------



## Gdspeedster (Feb 6, 2014)

killer design


----------



## Tactical Hunter (Feb 7, 2011)

Really nice looking!


----------



## Gdspeedster (Feb 6, 2014)

killer


----------



## MikeB1980 (Jan 18, 2020)

Just curious as to what the purpose of the small bolts in the back of the fingers are for?


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

MikeB1980 said:


> Just curious as to what the purpose of the small bolts in the back of the fingers are for?


They are there to adjust the fingers for proper alignment 

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## stephane110 (Apr 10, 2020)

wow looks amazing


----------



## Rdos (Mar 4, 2020)

Awesome just cut out some fingers on the plasma table at work. It's the first step though. Looks good, I'll probably grab a flange bearing now. Didn't really have a plan for that mount.


----------



## wruss303 (Sep 13, 2016)

Looks good!


----------



## anthonyinva (Apr 13, 2020)

Great job guy, I love this DIY stuff and this is a lot of good stuff here for this build.


----------



## Danilo13 (Feb 6, 2020)

Some great looking presses! Wish I had access to the tools to make one! Would save about 60% over buying one.


----------



## Wyattn5 (Apr 21, 2020)

Can you send a part list for the supplies used to make the fingers springs etc. just like you did with the handle assembly thanks!


----------



## buglingbull509 (Apr 22, 2020)

I like the way you designed the finger system. Anyone have any idea of how to build or where to get fingers if I don't have access to a mill?


----------



## archeryfanatic1 (Dec 13, 2017)

Fantastic job, I lot of thought & detail into your project. The only stopper for me are the fingers, so I stick to my older bows with non-parallel limbs & Apple press.


----------



## saub74 (Jan 27, 2016)

Following


----------



## mikeyford3 (Apr 21, 2020)

This is awesome I can see building one in the near future!


----------



## Rdurning (Aug 4, 2019)

this is a nice setup


----------



## RandyXLT (Sep 4, 2018)

DustinThompson said:


> Great idea!


Trying to get that post count up? 

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## theaknatural (May 19, 2014)

That is fantastic work. I am gonna try to make one. Thank you for showing us the way.


----------



## Rpachec4 (May 1, 2020)

Looks sweet!


----------



## Munga (Feb 23, 2020)

Inspired me to start my own, the fingers are the challenge here in Australia, I have access to a profile cutter so just need to come up with the profile.


----------



## Troy1975 (May 18, 2018)

Nice


----------



## 65mustang13 (May 15, 2013)

Nice job!


----------



## DustinThompson (Apr 4, 2020)

Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## chme11l (Oct 11, 2019)

For clarification you have a 3/4" locking collar inside the 2" tube and another 3 /4" locking collar outside the tube?


----------



## Ajvandenbosch8 (Feb 6, 2020)

This will be my next main diy project forsure! Very cool!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## strapassasin696 (Jun 9, 2020)

awesome!


----------



## evansh87 (May 13, 2020)

Great work! Need to find a way to justify buying a welder [emoji848]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imbeam (Jun 5, 2020)

Man, this looks AWESOME!! I wish I had enough equipment too make one of this.


----------



## chme11l (Oct 11, 2019)

Wyattn5 did you get a copy of the supplies to make the finger assembly that you can pass along?


----------



## chme11l (Oct 11, 2019)

Also how did you make the upright that the finger rod is connected to? Is that 1/2" plate and how high did you still the bike for the rod?


----------



## gsmiley (Feb 18, 2019)

Very professional. Best of all the finish on the fingers. Looks so much better than my little lengths of soft clear plastic tubing. What is it?


----------



## chme11l (Oct 11, 2019)

chme11l said:


> Also how did you make the upright that the finger rod is connected to? Is that 1/2" plate and how high did you still the bike for the rod?


Sorry I get fingered that! How high did you drill the hole for the rod?


----------



## Hoytarcher22 (Jun 15, 2020)

Awesome, great job


----------



## GoofyArcher (Sep 21, 2015)

blockzilla said:


> no trailer jack .... bought a 36"long 3/4" -6 acme threaded rod and 2 nuts ... ----very inexpensive .....
> 
> the handle, $12.69
> acme rod, $12.99
> ...


i have some acme .500 screws here 10/2 lead with the nuts, and some scrap aluminum 
I should consider building one
I need to just draw the fingers. you have a nice build
unless you would like to share a solid works file , or even a Jpeg and ill take it into Aspire. to make the tool path
good looking build


----------



## Nuggetfish (Jun 16, 2020)

Looks tight man.


----------



## mrjankins (Jun 17, 2020)

new to the forum. already glad i joined. great post


----------



## sbing (Jun 21, 2020)

Very nice, you can sell them :smile:


----------



## amm7277 (Nov 7, 2013)

Great Job, the details around the fingers are better than most!


----------



## 0hioChris (Feb 2, 2020)

nice


----------



## SCSTUCK (May 10, 2020)

Nice work


----------



## imbeam (Jun 5, 2020)

Awesome,
Thank you for sharing your experience


----------



## kfl0004 (Jun 24, 2020)

You should post a youtube video of how you made it and using it.


----------



## roberto94 (Jul 23, 2013)

does someone have the length of the 1.5 and the 2 tubes?


----------



## SkullMan2820 (Jul 12, 2020)

Really nice job and great idea


----------

